# Planted 125



## maknwar

Added plants to my 125 about 1-2 months ago, and added a few more today. Built a canopy last week, added 2-48" shoplights.

Current list:

Tiger lotus (new today)
Anubias (new today)
Java moss
Christmass moss
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' (growing like crazy)
Java ferns
water sprite
Some others I dont forget what they are called.

Let me know what you think, and I know its jungle style. Got any suggestions let me know.

Before:








after:








left side:








middle:








right side:








new plants, anubia and something else.








another mystery plant:








tiger lotus:


----------



## pirayaman

thats freaking awesome im gonna have to get some of that hygro stuff


----------



## maknwar

pirayaman said:


> thats freaking awesome im gonna have to get some of that hygro stuff


Its growing so much, I will probably have to start throwing it away. I know its becoming harder to get due to states putting it on their weed lists. I have never seen something grow so fast.


----------



## pirayaman

what happened to the bogwood in the tank in the first pic


----------



## maknwar

pirayaman said:


> what happened to the bogwood in the tank in the first pic


Put it in my 55g.


----------



## pirayaman

maknwar said:


> what happened to the bogwood in the tank in the first pic


Put it in my 55g.
[/quote]

put it back


----------



## maknwar

pirayaman said:


> what happened to the bogwood in the tank in the first pic


Put it in my 55g.
[/quote]

put it back
[/quote]

Why? I got something better to go in it. Pics later.


----------



## pirayaman

cool cant wait


----------



## StryfeMP

Very nice.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I like the after pic much better!

Nice!


----------



## maknwar

I am planning to re do the tank this spring/summer. I am going to take out the light gravel, and add Fourite dark or black. Maybe onyx sand? I bought a piece of driftwood that is really cool looking (tree stump) and might even go with some high lighting and co2. Almost all of the plants are showing new growth everyday. Got some hair algae showing up, might be a real problem soon, but I plan to stop that.


----------



## maknwar

I am going to add this as my focal point. Abnubias, and java ferns will be on and around it. Think it will look good?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

^^yes, it's a nice piece, GL with that.

Hair algea isn't a complete menace in the tank.. Just manually remove it, and maybe lighten up on the micros a bit, see what happens


----------



## maknwar

Added some excel and BAM!!!!!!!

One month later. Look at the first post to see the difference. I am quite pleased. Not bad for 1WPG and no ferts!!!! The excel got rid of all my algae, and makes the plants grow like crazy.


----------



## kona69

very nice how the fish liking it?

o and wheres the bogwood?


----------



## LS1FDRx7

Wow, those grew like crazy from a month ago!! Awesome!


----------



## SeedlessOne

Hey man nice plant tank....would you be interested in selling some hygrophila polysperma cuts since you "might have to start throwing it away" LOL. That would be the shiznit.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

ahaha
another excell success story. The stuff is funny like that. If you had vals and lots of moss you might not be as successful. 
Looks great, gj


----------



## maknwar

jayd said:


> ahaha
> another excell success story. The stuff is funny like that. If you had vals and lots of moss you might not be as successful.
> Looks great, gj


My java moss is actually liking it. I think the Christmas moss might be slowly dying. Its in a shaded area, but kinda turning brown. Oh well.


----------



## waldron

I personally love it man .. good work ..


----------



## Moondemon

yeah... very nice tank !!!!


----------



## maknwar

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dalyhawk

that is def. cool man.... I can't wait when i have enough time after school to dedicate time for breeding and a planted tank! Looks gorgeous, mucho jealous


----------



## nix1977

very, very nice....







That is crazy growth in just one month!


----------



## maknwar

I will have to post new pics, its getting out of control.


----------



## PygoLover

lovely Sir








Tommy


----------



## maknwar

Here is my light set up. Home made canopy with two 48" shop lights from Home Depot and some 6500K bulbs from HD too.


----------



## lifeguarden

maknwar said:


> Here is my light set up. Home made canopy with two 48" shop lights from Home Depot and some 6500K bulbs from HD too.


hey thats sweet. Im thinking of getting some better lights and maybe build a canopy!


----------



## SeedlessOne

When do you plan to redo your lights??


----------



## maknwar

Thinking maybe next month. Need to wait to see if I get laid off from work. After everything is safe, I am going to upgrade to T5's.


----------



## maknwar

Heres my new scape, with flourite black. Please let me know what would look better, cause I am not sure I like it.

I call it my crypt garden. The tall plants on the sides are Echinodorus Uruguayensis, and there is assorted crypts in the middle. Behind the driftwood, there is Cryptocoryne Balansae, and Cryptocoryne Spiralis.


----------



## dschoter05

sweet tank man just got a 125 myself.


----------



## lo4life

Good choice with the black substrate!! Are the Cryptocoryne Spiralis hard to grow?? They look pretty cool


----------



## SeedlessOne

Did you get rid of all the hygrophila? I did to b/c my Ps during feeding would make the leaves come off like crazy and I would have a sh*t ton in my overflow....

Tank looks good btw, post a few pics in a month or so to show the growth...


----------



## maknwar

lo4life said:


> Did you get rid of all the hygrophila? I did to b/c my Ps during feeding would make the leaves come off like crazy and I would have a sh*t ton in my overflow....
> 
> Tank looks good btw, post a few pics in a month or so to show the growth...


yes, I got rid of all the fast growers. I hate trimming.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I love the new look.









Looking killer!

Nice score on the _Echinodorus Uruguayensis_, _Cryptocoryne Balansae_, and _Cryptocoryne Spiralis._ BTW, do you know the name of the long leafed Anubias you have? I have the same plant, and I forgot the name lol
It's my favorite Anubias too..









Which kind is the short Crypt? Just remember that crypts are one of the most sensitive aquatic plant to changes in the aquarium, especially uprooting, and water param changes. Sometimes that's when they start to melt.. I hope mine don't, they are finally looking presentable! lol


----------



## KrBjostad

In the second pic down on the left side of the pic there is a large reddish green [crypt?] and I was wondering what it is exactly


----------



## maknwar

I forget the name of the long leafed anubia, HA HA. I have wendtii, becktii and lucens in there all spread out. The long crypts all melted so I just put the bulb/root in the back with a little sprout coming out of them.

Think I should put a bunch of java fern on that driftwood?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

One java fern on the right v would look good I think











KrBjostad said:


> In the second pic down on the left side of the pic there is a large reddish green [crypt?] and I was wondering what it is exactly


I believe the common name for that plant is red rubin sword--It's an _Echinodorus_.


----------



## maknwar

I think I will put some java fern on it.

And yes thats a red rubin sword.


----------



## rickstsi

Very nice tank.







Just be carefull with your filter intake it looks low in one of the pics.


----------



## maknwar

Added a few more plants that I couldnt sell, and I think I am happy now.


----------



## Malawi-

Where is the rhom?


----------



## maknwar

behind the driftwood. He is scared.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

The plants on the driftwood makes a nice touch in there


----------



## werdna

hey man that looks great!


----------



## maknwar

redone once more and waiting for caribe.


----------



## EZmoney

I really dig the look, especially the driftwood with plants! What substrate are you using? It looks kinda like my mix of eco-complete and pea gravel.


----------



## maknwar

thanks, the substrate is flourite black. I really like the stuff. It keeps the plants down and its easy to take them up when needed.


----------



## Moondemon

your tank looks great !!! 
I have some flourite ''dark'' and i also love it.
I hope to see some pics when the caribe will be in it !


----------



## harsh69100

nice tank.!!! i love the driftwood maknwar


----------



## roccov12345

Any new pics?


----------



## maknwar

I need to add some. I have been waiting for my caribe to get bigger.


----------



## roccov12345

maknwar said:


> I need to add some. I have been waiting for my caribe to get bigger.


Get snapping.!


----------



## James Bond

looks great man any new pics


----------



## maknwar




----------



## massabsamurai

sweet vid makn. Those caribas look deadly man


----------



## notaverage

Looking good buddy!


----------



## His Majesty

tank is looking sweet


----------



## maknwar




----------



## James Bond

Looks great are you using a CO2 system?


----------



## maknwar

No co2, just flourish excel.


----------



## Plowboy

The plants and the caribes look amazing. Thanks for the pics


----------



## His Majesty

the setup is looking stunning!!! you have done a great job


----------



## Murphy18

Thats a lush setup and those caribe look sweet!!


----------

